# LGB MOTOR



## 1toppump (Dec 5, 2012)

My LGB MOTOR #62201 short shaft has burnt up. Does anyone know where I can get a replacement?
Thanks


----------



## Udo (Nov 5, 2010)

I don't know sources in the US. 
But for sure you can get it at Champex Linden Germany. 
Website you can switch to English. 
www.champex-linden.de 
Udo


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Try Jeff at BridgeMasters in CA. They have lots of LGB spare/replacement parts.


----------



## TheRoundHouseRnR (Jul 15, 2012)

Train-li-USA always aims to please and I am sure they have them in stock. Give them a call and talk to Joane or Axel. 
The Roundhouse RnR


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

would have to look up the number but even walthers may have it in stock


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

We usually carry both short and long shaft Buhler motors for LGB locomotives ; we import them directly from Germany. 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com/


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

So far easy to come by. We also have them in stock.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Train-Li does stock many LGB motors, not just the long and short shaft ones.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

We stock almost every motor LGB have ever used. 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com


----------



## pisacksen (Jan 13, 2020)

Where are the installation instructions? I think I’ve destroyed mine with no links.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I just did extensive research, and Train-Li stocks one more part number than you do Mohammed... ;-)


----------

